# When use winmfs to format the drive How does the tivo software get on the drive?



## tootal2 (Oct 14, 2005)

When i use winmfs to format the drive How does the tivo software get on the drive?
Is the tivo software in flash memory or is on the drive? 

thanks


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

"Restore Tivo Drive
Use this option to restore the image you created with backup. It will not restore mfstools backup file. As a matter of fact, backup format is totally different."

If you did not do a backup of your original then you will have to get a copy elsewhere.


----------



## tootal2 (Oct 14, 2005)

ttodd1 said:


> "Restore Tivo Drive
> Use this option to restore the image you created with backup. It will not restore mfstools backup file. As a matter of fact, backup format is totally different."
> 
> If you did not do a backup of your original then you will have to get a copy elsewhere.


I guess i make a truncated backup first and then restore it to the new hard drive?


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Yes, you need to make a backup of your working drive, if not obtain a backup image from outside sources.


----------

